# Further on Sanchin-ryu(uk)



## Sanchin (Feb 15, 2005)

I have read with interest the recent comments regarding the system of Sanchin-ryu being practised in US. It is different from the Sanchin-ryu in UK, which is Shurei-ryu (Naha-te) based. My sensei Mr. A. Rannard learnt from Master Sakihama, who was taught by his Great Uncle Master Sakihama Snr. who was a student of Uechi Kanbun, Miyagi Chojun & Master Mabuni. He taught all these styles at his dojo and the students all mixed together. Rannard sensei aquired permission from his teacher to systemise his teachings into one style on his return to UK. This he did 35 years ago and Sanchin-ryu was started here. Any body interested in finding out more, or just general karate chat can contact me, Ken Fairhurst (5th Dan) at sanchinuk@aol.com, or view web page http://hometown.aol.co.uk/sanchinuk/myhomepage 

SANCHIN-RYU OKINAWAN KARATE ORGANISATION


----------



## thepanjr (Mar 17, 2005)

nice web page


----------



## thepanjr (Mar 17, 2005)

a web page that doesnt work for some reason plz tell me becuse i want to see page


----------

